# Where's the book that holds the Emperors lie to mars?



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

I just finished Mechanicum. At the ending the book the revealed Mars greatest lie was taken. I'm guessing the two knights of Taranis took it. Has it turned up anywhere else? Have they revealed the lie to Mars?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

nope, I don't think any of the current Black Library books have it. However, you may want to put your post in 

Spoiler Tags 
, for those of us who haven't read _Mechanicum_ yet.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

And for the record i think you got slightly mistaken



Its heavily implied that Zouche took it, not the Knights


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Is there an reference to where it has gone?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Shouldn`t this be in 40k Fluff? 

Though I think AoB has pretty much covered it.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Why would this be fluff? This is actually written in the book Mechanicum. Stupid moderators. At the end when dalia finds the cave of the dragon there is a book that a guardian shows her and it holds the emperors grand lie to mars. I simply want to know where this book has gone. It is said it was stolen at the end of the BOOK! So therefore this isn't fluff.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

DeathGuardGarro said:


> Why would this be fluff? This is actually written in the book Mechanicum. Stupid moderators. At the end when dalia finds the cave of the dragon there is a book that a guardian shows her and it holds the emperors grand lie to mars. I simply want to know where this book has gone. It is said it was stolen at the end of the BOOK! So therefore this isn't fluff.


Because this is covering the FLUFF of 40k books= part of the fluff.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

DeathGuardGarro said:


> Why would this be fluff? This is actually written in the book Mechanicum. Stupid moderators. At the end when dalia finds the cave of the dragon there is a book that a guardian shows her and it holds the emperors grand lie to mars. I simply want to know where this book has gone. It is said it was stolen at the end of the BOOK! So therefore this isn't fluff.


This is the section where ALL fluff related debate and speculation goes. Posting in the BL section is for discussing general opinions on the book itself.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

stupid moderators, huh? Try me again, i dare you.

CP


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

*Ahem* Getting back to the topic at hand...

If I recall correctly, _Mechanicus_ stated that the book was gone and wouldn't show up again for 10,000 years or something like that. To my knowledge, there hasn't been anymore info on it. Maybe there'll be something about it in the new Cron codex? If that ever comes out... *Blood offering to the gods of Duke Nukem Forever*


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

yea stupid moderators. Im sorry did I piss you off brotha. Well Im happy I did! lol


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

your post is about an imaginary book talked about within a physical one. That's why i moved it here. The question in the post heading asks about the book talked about in the story.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Stupid deathguardgarro


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

Is this topic in any way related to the strong sub plot in Titanicus, where ancient books (still on paper) contained info about the relationship between the Emperor and the Mechano-icus.


Just HOW do you do a SPoiler TAg ????
and where is that info and are there any more secret nuggets of knowledge denied the faithfull.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

MuSigma said:


> Is this topic in any way related to the strong sub plot in Titanicus, where ancient books (still on paper) contained info about the relationship between the Emperor and the Mechano-icus.


I doubt it. The books in Titanicus were just pre-heresy stuff probably talking about when the Emperor denied that gods even existed in the first place but that the Mechanicus was allowed to practice their religion as long as they saw the Emperor as the Omnissiah. No one in the Mechanicus at the time of the Heresy knew about the actual Machine-God hidden on Mars. As I understand it, some of them are starting to figure it out, but that's only on Mars. In Titanicus, it's more-or-less a fight between the Protestant and Catholic sects of the Mechanicus. :grin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

MuSigma said:


> Just HOW do you do a SPoiler TAg ????
> and where is that info and are there any more secret nuggets of knowledge denied the faithfull.


spoiler tags are added by using the following code:

[spoiler ]your text here[/spoiler ]

simply bracket the word "spoiler" at the beginning and end, but add the slash in front of the closing tag.  hope that helps. (i've added spaces at the ends of both instances of "spoiler" to let you see the code.)

it will end up looking like this:



Commissar Ploss is a cunt!


CP


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> spoiler tags are added by using the following code:
> 
> [spoiler ]your text here[/spoiler ]
> 
> ...


You call that a spoiler? I'm pretty sure all of us knew that already.
Lol


----------

